# mini DV Video Transfer / DVD making



## chefdimo (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi.

I have some films captured on Sony mini DV camcorder. I want to find out the best way to transfer those onto DVD format with best quality possible.

I have a sony dual layer DVD burner and currently using Pinnacle Studio 10. Unfortunately I see some lines and pauses when I make the video with that software (could be memory problem).

Can you please suggest the best capturing software and the best format and the best way to make those videos? And also is it better to capture them as AVI and then convert to any mpeg format (which I don't know which mpeg is the best!!) or is it better to capture in mpeg in straight shot.

thnx

Omid


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

It is better to capture them as AVI, do your edits, and then convert them to mpeg2 before burning to DVD. Pinnacle makes horrible products so I can't help you there. If you are interested, check out the entry level Sony product that allows you to edit and author DVD's.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

I agree with the above about the process and pinnacle. I tried pinnacle, prefer Ulead's Video studio which is very similar to use as Pinnacle - easier if anything, and it uses less resources than pinnacle if memory is a problem. Saying that, if memory is your problem it may always be your problem as you'll need a lot for working with videos. Ulead have a fully working free months trial of their products from their site.
It's also good to keep the same project properties/settings for your video all through the process starting with editing, creating the mpeg, then creating the DVD. That is video settings (frame rate, resolution, bps etc) and audio settings (encoding if any, bitrate etc).
Set them once, then keep them.


----------



## chefdimo (Nov 29, 2003)

Thnx guys.

Well, I got Sony Vegas 7.0 and captured one of the videos. It didn't take me long to learn the basic operations. However, either I was very sleepy or I just couldn't find a way to burn it on to a DVD. So I now I am using Nero to burn that video.mpg (made by sony) on a DVD. I am burning in on a Sony DVD-R now. I will post here the results.

Do you think nero does a good job?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Did you actually pay for it or did you use the demo version---the demo version doesn't support mpeg2---you have to buy the full version. Better yet, buy the entry level version. Its pretty complete and costs about 89 bucks.


----------



## chefdimo (Nov 29, 2003)

I got the Vegas / DVD paid version. But I couldn't find anywhere that would let me choose menu's or burn to DVD.

I am going to try Ulead's today (if my burner cooperates! I am getting errors on burning regular data DVD's and I posted those problems in Hardware forum.) 

BTW, I used Sonic DVD Now software for personal DVD making. It also gave me an error. I am starting to hate the sony DRU_830A double layer DVD burner which I bought it 3 dats ago. Please tell me I shouldn't worry!!!

thnx


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You have to open up DVD Architect----either encode in their or encode in Vegas.


----------

